# One shot with multiple photos kind of photos of slow motions..



## atmyage33 (Nov 28, 2010)

We went to a friends wedding a couple of months ago. They were counting on our camera to take few of the shots. When it came out i am not sure who touched the settings, after we downloaded it to our computer one photos has 16 little tiles on it?Seemed like a photo of slow motion?
My biggest problem is, we just needed at least one shot of those 16 tiles. The photos was now downloaded to facebook- I do not have the camera with me. I can ask if the photos were still in the camera but I doubt it?
Please help...


----------



## peanut170 (Nov 28, 2010)

uh....what?


----------



## Erikah672 (Nov 28, 2010)

A link or a post of the photo would be helpful


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm subscribing to this thread!


----------



## Erikah672 (Nov 28, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm subscribing to this thread!



May sound stupid but how do you subscribe to a thread?


----------



## Seekwence (Nov 29, 2010)

On Nikon P&S, it's called something like "Multi-shot 16". Takes 16 consecutive shots. 

Shooting menu -> Continuous


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 29, 2010)

Erikah672 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm subscribing to this thread!
> ...


----------



## dylanstraub (Nov 29, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm subscribing to this thread!



LOL somehow I just knew you would.


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Erikah672 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


And how do you find those tabs?


----------



## NikonNewbie (Nov 29, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm subscribing to this thread!


 :lmao:


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 29, 2010)

And how do you find those tabs?[/QUOTE]

Are you serious?

If so, they are on the top of the forum thread pages, to the right side of the page.


----------

